# Using Christmas lights in the barn?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd get some opinions on this.
Someone mentioned to me that they hang Christmas lights inside their barn and leave them on at night when they do checks, so they don't disturb everyone with bright lights.

Well, I was wondering how safe they are to really use inside a barn if hung from the beams? Not something I'd leave on though, but figure when I am watching does who are in labor, checking on goats, etc. that they may come in handy until I need better lighting.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Use the outdoor lights and I don't see a problem with it. Actually sounds like a really good idea!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't see why not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are in good shape, I wouldn't see a problem.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I'll do then  We have some of the indoor/outdoor lights that we usually put up in front of the house, but we've been so busy this year I don't think we're going to decorate outside. I think they will work great, and won't be as distracting for the does when I am checking on them, or sitting out there watching and waiting forever like a crazy goat mama lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

You could always put up the "rope" style lights in the barn. That way there's no bulbs or sockets


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

At my old place I kept the tiny Christmas lights (clear) on all year in the goat shed. It was a very nice ambiance...


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I have Christmas lights in the barn and outside the barn too all year round. I make sure they are out of there reach. I learned a lesson by leaving them to low. They chewed the wire!!! Rope lights seem to work the best and last the longest..


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Sassykat I like your name lol. My user name sassy after my little white goat sassy! She's a doll. I taught her how to jump up on command and stand on her hind legs


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

I have LED lites in the rafters all year long, I can turn them on and off from inside the house, makes it nice for when it gets dark so early. Get them after the holiday. The ones I have in the barn are a cool strand set and the other is a warm set as in house old lighting. You get your full spectrum of lighting that way and it lasts for ever. And very cheap to use.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

You should get a timer. I have the goats lights in a timer. So then I don't have to worry about turning them on and off. So much easier


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Agreed....I have a timer on all my barn lights


----------

